# no space left on device...hmmm... [SOLVED]

## papapenguin

...trying to install the latest stable kernel and I get this:

```
papapenguin linux-3.10.7-gentoo-r1 # cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-3.10.7-gentoo-r1

cp: error writing '/boot/kernel-3.10.7-gentoo-r1': No space left on device

cp: failed to extend '/boot/kernel-3.10.7-gentoo-r1': No space left on device
```

when unmounted, here is:

```
papapenguin ~ # df -h

Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda3       145G   77G   61G  56% /

devtmpfs        1.9G     0  1.9G   0% /dev

tmpfs           389M  584K  388M   1% /run

shm             1.9G     0  1.9G   0% /dev/shm

papapenguin ~ #
```

and when boot is mounted:

```

papapenguin ~ # df -h

Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda3       145G   77G   61G  56% /

devtmpfs        1.9G     0  1.9G   0% /dev

tmpfs           389M  584K  388M   1% /run

shm             1.9G     0  1.9G   0% /dev/shm

/dev/sda1        99M   99M     0 100% /boot

papapenguin ~ #
```

I removed old kernels...but must be missing something...

----------

## Hu

Your output confirms the error message.  You have no space to install the kernel.  Remove some files and try again.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

papapenguin,

... removed old kernels from where ?

emerge -C ... and removing the sources from /usr/src/ don't count.

You need to remove old kernels and/or initramfs files from /boot, as its /boot thats full.

----------

## papapenguin

...thanks guys, but what is the command to remove the files from boot?

yes, Neddy, I did remove them from usr/src...just don't know how to remove them here...

...duh...I just had to mount /boot and then remove them directly from there using rm -rf...

I had kernels there from way back to 2.6 !

----------

